
API Pulse – Monitor the Health of Your API - bensedat
https://apipulse.tinfoilsecurity.com/
======
dang
Please don't put "Show HN" on a post until it exists for people to try out.
This is in the rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

------
rohan_
So like runscope?

~~~
bensedat
My experience with Runscope is limited but it seems best suited to monitor
existing production APIs and verify happy-paths. Our API Pulse actively takes
an adversarial approach to examine how an API behaves when fuzzing inputs and
also checks for various best practices.

